# Jo Malone Type Orange Blossom



## coco cooks (Feb 10, 2011)

My aunt asked if I could make her some bars scented with her favorite Jo Malone Fragrance , Orange Blossom. I found some dupes at Save on Scents and am in love. I used my new TBK Micas and shaped her soaps in a Uline Tube. I love how the scent comes through! I'm happy. Very Spring.
What I'm pissed about are the small air bubbles. I tapped the tube, but still bubbles. The funnel swirl was successful for half of the log, but became muted as my batter started thickening and I had to hurry to get the rest in through the funnel.Nevertheless with my stamps and highlights they all turned OK. I so love how the scent comes through.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AmyW (Feb 10, 2011)

Those are amazing! Love the colors


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow! I love it! Did you use a couple of cups to pour or is this ITP swirl?


----------



## coco cooks (Feb 10, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Wow! I love it! Did you use a couple of cups to pour or is this ITP swirl?



Forgive me whats an ITP swirl? I just used a few measuring cups with the respective colors. Would the other method have prevented me from having the batter thicken?


----------



## krissy (Feb 10, 2011)

ITP- in the pot swirl

those are great!!


----------



## coco cooks (Feb 10, 2011)

AHHH. I just Googled it. I have to try that my next batch this weekend. Will be a time saver and easier I imagine!
Thank You!


----------



## DMCC (Feb 10, 2011)

Very pretty!  Love the colors and your stamps.


----------



## MsDee (Feb 10, 2011)

They look Fabulous!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful :0)


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice!  I love your stamps.  Great colors too.


----------



## dubnica (Feb 11, 2011)

I love those colors and your stamps...so cute.


----------



## turnedlight (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, they look very pretty - is the fragrance a perfume? I didn't realise you could use perfumes..


----------



## srenee (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice.  Where'd you get the stamps?


----------



## krissy (Feb 11, 2011)

turnedlight said:
			
		

> Wow, they look very pretty - is the fragrance a perfume? I didn't realise you could use perfumes..



you can't use perfumes, you can however use perfume TYPE FO's. like i love Kenneth Cole Black so i bought a KC-B type FO that is spot on.


----------



## coco cooks (Feb 11, 2011)

srenee said:
			
		

> Very nice.  Where'd you get the stamps?


I got the stamps in a dollar bin clearance at Michaels. a chain of craft stores in Chicago.


----------



## coco cooks (Feb 11, 2011)

srenee said:
			
		

> Very nice.  Where'd you get the stamps?


Oh and I enhanched them by painting in the lettering with Mica.


----------



## coco cooks (Feb 11, 2011)

krissy said:
			
		

> turnedlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly, I used Save on Scents Orange Blossom Jo Malone Type FO. They have all sorts of dupes on popular fragrances.


----------



## peechee (Feb 11, 2011)

omg these are so pretty! so beautiful! bet they smell great too!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 13, 2011)

Love the colours of your soaps, plus the stamp looks great!


----------



## ewenique (Feb 15, 2011)

Love the swirly colors!  The stamps really enhance the soap, too.


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 15, 2011)

Those are lovely, even with the bubbles... love the color combo, very spring like!


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Feb 15, 2011)

Such beautiful colors and I love your stamps.


----------



## LyeHurts (Feb 16, 2011)

Hiya

What did you color the soap logos with?
I think the soaps are great and the golden logos make them look amazing.
Jealous to the core..  

---

ouch just saw the post above.. micas? very nice.. and natural too.. love it..


----------



## coco cooks (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you. I tapped the brush in a bit of vodka and then Mica. Using the principles of cake decorating and painting cakes/ cookies.


----------



## TaoJonz (Feb 18, 2011)

those are great...and LOVE that frag


----------

